# Bolt action 30 cal pens.



## wyowoodwrker (May 4, 2013)

Well I had a guy from work ask me about a bullet pen. So I ordered some of these bolt action clickers from PSI the kits are a little steep for a ball point but these are by far the easiest kits to assemble. The balance is good and the action is smooth.... and the write nice too. These are gunmetal and gold wrapped in blue stained box elder courtesy of chuck (windyridgebowman) finished with my friction polish home brew. They came out pretty good I think.


----------



## Wildthings (May 4, 2013)

Those came out really nice. Don't know if you are aware of it that you can reverse the bolts on those pens and make them look more like the real things. As they come from the factory they look backward IMO. Before assembling the pen take a small Phillips screwdriver and reach into the top section from the bottom. Loosen the set screw slightly and rotate the bolt handle 180°, tighten the set screw back up and voila done.

I actually remove the set screw add some thread lock and then put it back in after adjusting the bolt handle for peace of mind!!

Barry


----------



## Bean_counter (May 6, 2013)

Very Nice pen Nick, I just ordered som of those for a special order from a family member. What did you think of the kit?

Barry,thanks for advising on how to do that. I heard you coul and you just saved me a google search to find out how 



Wildthings said:


> Those came out really nice. Don't know if you are aware of it that you can reverse the bolts on those pens and make them look more like the real things. As they come from the factory they look backward IMO. Before assembling the pen take a small Phillips screwdriver and reach into the top section from the bottom. Loosen the set screw slightly and rotate the bolt handle 180°, tighten the set screw back up and voila done.
> 
> I actually remove the set screw add some thread lock and then put it back in after adjusting the bolt handle for peace of mind!!
> 
> Barry


----------



## wyowoodwrker (May 6, 2013)

The kits are really nice. I am still torn on switching the position it is in a convienient location to use your thumb to run it. Very nice kits I ordered 6 and sold them all at work within an hour, and have orders for 10 more. Yeah!


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> ... you can reverse the bolts on those pens and make them look more like the real things. ....



Hmm. I've never even seen a bolt action that didn't have the lever bent downward, as this pen has. I own 2 bolt actions myself and I cannot imagine the difficulty operating one if the lever was turned upward.


----------



## Bean_counter (May 6, 2013)

Kevin its the way that the bolt is oriented on this pen, to lock it you are moving the bolt up, instead of on a gun when you pull the bolt down to lock. I hope that makes sense. Anyway you also have to fan dangle with the clip end bybreversing it to make it look right. Once I do it I'll post a completed pen. Easier to see than explain


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2013)

Okay I get it now. Thanks.


----------



## rdabpenman (May 7, 2013)

Looks great from here Nick!
Lots of nice coloring in that piece of stained BEB.

Les


----------



## wyowoodwrker (May 7, 2013)

Thanks Guys I appreciate the Comments. Especially from you Les Your pens make me Drool. Hope to see you in the Pen Exchange.
Your pens are where I aim for. Thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 7, 2013)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Thanks Guys I appreciate the Comments. Especially from you Les Your pens make me Drool. Hope to see you in the Pen Exchange.
> Your pens are where I aim for. Thank you I appreciate it.



I love the blue stain box elder. I can't believe you are the only guy that wanted it? I couldn't give it away.lol.


----------

